# valspar StormCoat?



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

there was 3 things that caught my attention of this paint:
1: 30 percent solids
2: Sheen 25-40 at 60 degrees
3 24 hour redcoat time

as an example i use Diamond exterior Semi here are same specs
1: 40 percent solids
2: Sheen 40-60 at 60 degrees
3 4-6 hour re-coat. 

Seems the Valspar is on the lower end for sure. Less over all solids, Not what i consider a true semi gloss, as well as the re-coat time could cause some issues if your on a time line or if it was to randomly start to rain might also scare me.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used it on some low-end repaints. Used it 2 summers ago on a garage that was peeling all over down to bare wood. It's still on there even though I had very low expectations.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

The data sheet doesn't tell what percentage of the volume solids is resin, as most low end paints don't. It could be 100% acrylic, but it just doesn't have much resin in it compared to the extender pigments in it. That's why it's cheap.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

klaatu said:


> It could be 100% acrylic, but it just doesn't have much resin in it compared to the extender pigments in it. That's why it's cheap.



ah. that's what I needed to know.

Nowadays, it's hard to find paint-only. 
Everything is diluted with primer-in-one, and coverage is still suspect


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

There is no primer content in these products to "dilute" them- that belief is caused by marketing hype, not content. Premium paints are self -priming in certain circumstances. 

This Valspar product appears to be a commercial grade product. The Diamond product noted is a premium paint product. Many exterior products are 100% acrylic and have low temperature application; this technology has been around for 15-20 years. The sheen may be lower as a semi-gloss (it is a low luster sheen, a bit higher than exterior satin), probably to minimize surface imperfections. Hope that this is helpful.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Will22 said:


> There is no primer content in these products to "dilute" them- that belief is caused by marketing hype, not content. Premium paints are self -priming in certain circumstances.



I've always been a prime then paint x2 person. So I've stayed far away from paint+primer. 

Paint+primer has always sounded wasteful to me.
If something needs to be covered well, I'll use a few layers of cheap primer rather than expensive paint.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

I have used quite a bit of it. Never had any problem with it.Did an exterior with aluminum siding last August and it's holding up just fine. If a customer is on a budget I use it as my go to. It does a good job.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a low end paint.Comparing it to Diamond is apples to oranges. By the same token, Valspar Duramax out performs Diamond, at least on paper
Vehicle Type: Acrylic resin
Pigment Type: Titanium dioxide
Viscosity: 95–103 Krebs Units
Gloss: 65+ Units 60° angle
Flashpoint: N/A
VOC (g/L): less than 50 g/L
VOC (lbs./gal.): 0.35 lbs./gal.
Volume Solids: 40%
Weight Solids:58%


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Red Dog said:


> I have used quite a bit of it. Never had any problem with it.Did an exterior with aluminum siding last August and it's holding up just fine. If a customer is on a budget I use it as my go to. It does a good job.


I can't see any reason to not use it, but it should be a budget question. If you can afford a better paint, you will get more durability and longevity out of a better paint. I would always rather someone spend a few dollars more per gallon then to spend less and have to repaint more often. In the long run it is less expensive. But, if you need something painted on a budget, this isn't any worse than other paints in that price range.


----------

